# Investing in stocks in Dubai stock exchange



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

I want to invest some savings in the stock exchange here in Dubai. Can anyone tell me gow I can do that? Where do I need to got to open an account and do trading either myself or through a broker?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

lahori said:


> I want to invest some savings in the stock exchange here in Dubai. Can anyone tell me gow I can do that? Where do I need to got to open an account and do trading either myself or through a broker?


Hi,
The best place is the stock market centre in the ground floor of the World Trade Centre.
There are a whole range of banks and stock brokers there who will explain the process and arrange for the buying and selling of the shares.
I am also looking at this - when I have some spare cash!
Interestingly, gambling is "haram" in Islamic culture - yet i could not easily think of a bigger gamble than the Dubai stock market! 
It is very volatile at the moment!
Cheers
Steve


----------

